# Western Colorado?



## peak (Apr 27, 2009)

I've been interested in Goat Packing since I herd (!) of it about five years ago. Now I'm in a position to get some kids and start training! I'm excited!

Just wondering if the are any packers in Western Colorado that i might get in touch with as a local resource...

many questions to come!

Jeff Peak
Palisade, Co


----------



## mark reichenau (Jul 12, 2009)

I live in Cortez Co and have been packing with goats for about 3 or 4 years,so Im still learning too.,but If I can help feel free to contact me. [email protected] Or 970-565-4717 .Mark


----------



## stinky (Jun 6, 2009)

I live in Whitewater...David 255-6493. I have yet to go on any long trips, but have some short hikes under my belt. But, I've had the beasts for at least 5 years and can give you a rough idea of what to expect. My daughter took 9 to the fair today. I can also give you an idea of vets and breeders in the area.


----------

